# Budget rebuilding



## Jay2019 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello. A friend has given me his old desktop computer. I cleared out as much junk as possible. However, it still runs extremely slow and will not connect to the internet.

Here's what I'd like to do:

I'd like to replace any and all components to help this desktop become a gaming/kid friendly desktop. I'd like to be able to play such games like: Minecraft, World of Warcraft, Diablo, Doom, etc. with ease and no lagging. I'm sure I would need a new graphics card, new processor, new power component, new power box, etc. I'd like to accomplish all this on a fairly low budget with superior results. This would be the first time building a desktop for me. So, please explain simply.

Please make a clean great list of products to purchase for the complete update. Include name of product, type of product, where to buy and how much. Also, provide any type of wiggle room for better results. I mentioned budget but don't have an exact number for you. Just keep it fairly friendly please. 

The system is still running under Windows 7 but can't connect online with ethernet cable to update to Windows 10. Cord is connected and says connected but doesn't open any web pages or updates programs.

My system specs can be found on the official website. Everything looks right to me. The system is an HP Pavilion P6243W desktop running under Windows 7 64 bit. 

https://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01852859


I hope you can help me accomplish my goal. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes it can be done but You have to consider that the system is 10 years old.
cpu

https://www.newegg.com/amd-phenom-x4-9750/p/N82E16819103982

graphics card.

https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforce-gt-710-zt-71302-20l/p/N82E16814500393?Item=N82E16814500393

Power supply unit

https://www.newegg.com/corsair-vs-series-vs450-cp-9020170-na-450w/p/N82E16817139230

cpu cooler.

https://www.quietpc.com/gel-tornado

network card if needed.

https://www.newegg.com/rosewill-rc-402/p/N82E16833166004

Hard Drive 1tb

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16822179010

Memory 

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-4gb-...r2&cm_re=PC2-6400_ddr2-_-20-231-122-_-Product


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Again you would need to try and connect to the internet, check the settings in control panel that the ethernet card is working normally you see the icon on the screen and flashing lights at the real if not the driver download
https://realtek-download.com/realtek-fast-ethernet-drivers/

Try and get the internet to work before trying to upgrade as there could be other issues.


----------

